# Trivia 3/14



## luckytrim (Mar 14, 2019)

trivia 3/14
DID YOU KNOW...
If your weight on Earth is 175 pounds, you would weigh 66.5  pounds on Mars
and mercury,
and assuming you could stand on Jupiter, you would weigh 409.5  pounds.

1. In what Country is the Matterhorn ?
2. How long is a 5K race in miles ?
3. The concept that 'a person will rise to the level of his  own
incompetence' is called The _____  _________ .
4. What is Gutzon Borglum's claim to fame?
  a. - Golden Gate Bridge
  b. - Empire State Building
  c. - Mount Rushmore
  d. - Holland Tunnel
5. What was the last name of the family on 'Roseanne'  ?
6. Bambu, yiraka and ilpirra are some of a variety of local  names for which 
well-known open-ended Australian flute?
7. If I suffer from Chlorophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
8. Do you recall which Broadway Show gave us 'Send in the  Clowns' ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Historians still don’t know what killed Mozart.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Switzerland
2. 3.1 Miles
3. Peter Principle
4. - c
5. Connor
6. Didgeridoo
7. The Color Green
8.  'A Little Night Music’


TRUTH !!
Researchers have hypothesized at least 118 causes of death for  Mozart,
including rheumatic fever, influenza, trichinosis, mercury  poisoning, kidney
ailment, and streptococcal infection.-


----------

